# Legalize awoo?!?



## Ginza (May 27, 2018)

*sits down in courtroom*

Alright everyone, it’s the question we’re all too scared to ask: legalize awoo. Yes or no?


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 27, 2018)

Yes, but you have to send me the tax money.


----------



## Ginza (May 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes, but you have to send me the tax money.



If we tax awoo, how much? Will it vary by species and the volume of the awoo? Will a wolf’s awoo be more expensive? Ahhh


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Ginza said:


> If we tax awoo, how much? Will it vary by species and the volume of the awoo? Will a wolf’s awoo be more expensive? Ahhh



I think a sheep's awoo would be the most valuable. Think about it guys. If I get taxed too much then I guess I'll have to file for wolf status. It uh, runs in my family. ;3


----------



## LogicNuke (May 27, 2018)

What the hell is awoo?


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

There's two kinds of people in this world. Those with awoo, and those without.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2018)

I think we should legalize meow. A vote for meow is a vote for all cat kind.


----------



## Pompadork (May 27, 2018)

It’s a slippery slope I tell ya! First we legalize awoo and what’s next? Legalizing moo! And then hoo! Not in my nice quiet neighborhood!


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> There's two kinds of people in this world. Those with awoo, and those without.


The rest of us just *NEIGH*... (and do it well, too!)

;-)


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 27, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> It’s a slippery slope I tell ya! First we legalize awoo and what’s next? Legalizing moo! And then hoo! Not in my nice quiet neighborhood!


To 'Neigh', or not to 'Neigh'!
Ain't even a question, really...

::ebil equine grinz... ::


----------



## Scales42 (May 27, 2018)

Awooo... iam a snake... awoooo!


----------



## Massan Otter (May 27, 2018)

I say legalise it, but not without education and information programs to ensure that everyone knows how to use it responsibly.


----------



## Lexiand (May 27, 2018)

awoo?


----------



## Balskarr (May 27, 2018)

Please no. Just no.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 27, 2018)

I don't care as long as I copyright "RAWR"


----------



## Yvvki (May 27, 2018)




----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 27, 2018)

Awoo! propaganda has shown to be using LITTLE PUPPIES Awooing!




Make no mistake; this propaganda shows a PUPPY awooing, trying to frame it like it's no big deal, like it hurts nobody.  I can tell you with certainty, this propaganda is_ disgusting_ and will not be tolerated.  Those who subjected this puppy to awoo must be found and punished, and anyone who supports this should be shut out of any platform!  This is not okay!  Vote no.


----------



## Joni (May 27, 2018)

How big is the fine?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 27, 2018)

Legalize awoo.

The tax on awooing is one tight hug per awoo.


----------



## Botania (May 27, 2018)

legalise the awoo


----------



## Dreva (May 27, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (May 27, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I say legalise it, but not without education and information programs to ensure that everyone knows how to use it responsibly.



I second this. 

Otherwise it’ll just be like those squeakers  all over again!


----------



## Joni (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I say legalise it, but not without education and information programs to ensure that everyone knows how to use it responsibly.


Yes. Awoo responsibly. 

Don't want a rabbit and a fox sneaking into your building unnoticed. :V


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 27, 2018)

The penalty for awoo should be spanking.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> The penalty for awoo should be spanking.


Awoooo. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Jarren (May 27, 2018)

I'm all for it, so long as we outlaw dragon slaying. 
My life's got enough problems as is!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 27, 2018)

Jarren said:


> I'm all for it, so long as we outlaw dragon slaying.
> My life's got enough problems as is!


As long as you don't attack innocent people, I believe that dragon slaying is already illegal.

It's called "murder".


----------



## Massan Otter (May 27, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> The penalty for awoo should be spanking.



Spanking seems to be a fact of furry life regardless, so one might as well earn it!


----------



## Kumali (May 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Awoo! propaganda has shown to be using LITTLE PUPPIES Awooing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll see your puppy awooing and raise you a lion cub roaring:






Baby animals for the WIN!


----------



## fourur (May 27, 2018)

legalize QUAAAAAAAck!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 27, 2018)

Yes; legalize the love. ♥


----------



## AppleButt (May 27, 2018)

As long as you keep it under an ounce


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 27, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> The penalty for awoo should be spanking.



Awooo


----------



## Crimcyan (May 27, 2018)

No, ban all furries.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Awooo



We still have a few days of Wolf Spanking Month left, so you can Awoo to your heart's content, as that's a paddlin' either way!


----------



## Steelite (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


>



THAT piccie illicits a full-blown 'Daaahhhh!' of cuteness!

Wonder if my cat would sit still long enough to paint that on HIS face?  (I already know the answer to that, and still bear the scars)...


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 27, 2018)

I vote for the legalization of awoo for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Rochat (May 27, 2018)

Furries who want to awoo should be required to get a permit and submit to regular background checks.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 27, 2018)

Rochat said:


> Furries who want to awoo should be required to get a permit and submit to regular background checks.


If you use an 'Awoo-Suppressor', will anyone even hear it?


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 27, 2018)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> If you use an 'Awoo-Suppressor', will anyone even hear it?



If an awoo occurs in a forest and no one is around to hear it, did it actually happen?


----------



## Rochat (May 27, 2018)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> If you use an 'Awoo-Suppressor', will anyone even hear it?



You mean a muzzle?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 27, 2018)

I'm forming a petition to legalize it. I need about 1000 woofs for it to appeal to congress.


----------



## Rant (May 27, 2018)




----------



## mcm730 (May 27, 2018)

I’m fine with responsible use of awoo. Just try not to do it near me, I have sensitive ears.


----------



## Puggles (May 27, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> No, ban all furries.


Ban half of them and make the universe balanced, like all things should be. <3 nyaaa


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 28, 2018)

Rochat said:


> You mean a muzzle?


*BINGO*!!!

Wasn't sure anyone would get it!?

You won a whole BOX o' Scooby Snacks!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm forming a petition to legalize it. I need about 1000 woofs for it to appeal to congress.


As a ruler of a kingdom- I MEAN company, I have gotten all of my wolf-soldiers- er, employees, to woof simultaneously.

We are a very large organization.


----------



## Kumali (May 28, 2018)

How to use an awoo suppressor:

www.furaffinity.net: Kidnapped Wolf by skyler-the-fox


----------



## Saga (May 28, 2018)

First you legalize woof, now awoo, what's next? Legalize hiss? This is truly a degradation of our society.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> If an awoo occurs in a forest and no one is around to hear it, did it actually happen?


Can't hear it over all dem falling trees.
That no one can hear.

Bet it drives Mimes crazy!?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 28, 2018)

Don't. Legalizing awoo would be like breaking the law, and breaking the law is bad.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Don't. Legalizing awoo would be like breaking the law, and breaking the law is bad.


Breaking the law is also fun. 

Awooooo!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Breaking the law is also fun.
> 
> Awooooo!!!


We have to push social norms!


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

So, you want every furry to howl every night? Don't you know how many people would be annoyed if we did it?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 28, 2018)

Legalize, I may have too many charges on me...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 28, 2018)

Uh, *NO! *We need to seriously consider the ramifications for legalizing such a dangerous substance. if we legalize AWOO, we'll have AWOO in all the schools. if some responsible adults want to AWOO, then _there should be a legitimate reason for it_. i understand that AWOO might have some medical benefits for cancer patients and vision problems but at what cost? Who knows, in the next 20 years we might all come to find that AWOO causes cancer. Are there any negative long-term effects of AWOO? Are there any safer alternatives?
(are "AWOOF" still a thing? i haven't tried that since highschool. Don't tell mom)​i'm not apposed to _taxing_ AWOO for medical patients but it needs to be carefully regulated. No AWOO for kids under 21, no sales without identification, maybe a state-wide registry of AWOO carrying citizens. There needs to be daily limits on the purchase, ownership and use of AWOO. Breaking any of these rules needs to carry some serious consequences.
(are there still mandatory minimum sentences for "UGUU" possession?)​


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Uh, *NO! *We need to seriously consider the ramifications for legalizing such a dangerous substance. if we legalize AWOO, we'll have AWOO in all the schools. if some responsible adults want to AWOO, then _there should be a legitimate reason for it_. i understand that AWOO might have some medical benefits for cancer patients and vision problems but at what cost? Who knows, in the next 20 years we might all come to find that AWOO causes cancer. Are there any negative long-term effects of AWOO? Are there any safer alternatives?
> (are "AWOOF" still a thing? i haven't tried that since highschool. Don't tell mom)​i'm not apposed to _taxing_ AWOO for medical patients but it needs to be carefully regulated. No AWOO for kids under 21, no sales without identification, maybe a state-wide registry of AWOO carrying citizens. There needs to be daily limits on the purchase, ownership and use of AWOO. Breaking any of these rules needs to carry some serious consequences.
> (are there still mandatory minimum sentences for "UGUU" possession?)​


Hello? This is for the furries, or some shit. Why are you angry over something that you don't want legalized? Who cares if it's annoying? We still enjoy it. 

Also, "No AWOO for kids under 21"? WHAT THE FUCK PEOPLE CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT!


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Hello? This is for the furries, or some shit. Why are you angry over something that you don't want legalized? Who cares if it's annoying? We still enjoy it.
> 
> Also, "No AWOO for kids under 21"? WHAT THE FUCK PEOPLE CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT!



*confused*


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> *confused*


who the everloving cares


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Why are you angry over something that you don't want legalized?



i just don't want it in my neighborhood. it's bad enough that BORKs are still legal; at least in _my_ state.
Young people staying up late, outside drinking and having their AWOOs. it's a damn shame, that's what it is.

i don't AWOO, i don't know anybody who does and i simply don't care for anyone who does. As one such friend'o of mine once said:



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> For recreational purpose? I hope you just drop dead


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i just don't want it in my neighborhood. it's bad enough that BORKs are still legal; at least in _my_ state.
> Young people staying up late, outside drinking and having their AWOOs. it's a damn shame, that's what it is.
> 
> i don't AWOO, i don't know anybody who does and i simply don't care for anyone who does. As one such friend'o of mine once said:


Yeah, it's not like it's illegal


----------



## Ginza (May 28, 2018)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Uh, *NO! *We need to seriously consider the ramifications for legalizing such a dangerous substance. if we legalize AWOO, we'll have AWOO in all the schools. if some responsible adults want to AWOO, then _there should be a legitimate reason for it_. i understand that AWOO might have some medical benefits for cancer patients and vision problems but at what cost? Who knows, in the next 20 years we might all come to find that AWOO causes cancer. Are there any negative long-term effects of AWOO? Are there any safer alternatives?
> (are "AWOOF" still a thing? i haven't tried that since highschool. Don't tell mom)​i'm not apposed to _taxing_ AWOO for medical patients but it needs to be carefully regulated. No AWOO for kids under 21, no sales without identification, maybe a state-wide registry of AWOO carrying citizens. There needs to be daily limits on the purchase, ownership and use of AWOO. Breaking any of these rules needs to carry some serious consequences.
> (are there still mandatory minimum sentences for "UGUU" possession?)​




Awooooooo


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 28, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Awooooooo



GET OUT OF HERE GINZA


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 28, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Awooooooo


You better get your citizenship paperwork ready, buck-o, cuzz _*i'mma calling the cops!!*_
Take all your stanky AWOOs down South, back to your own damn country! Have fun with them pupper cartels!


----------



## Ginza (May 28, 2018)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You better get your citizenship paperwork ready, buck-o, cuzz _*i'mma calling the cops!!*_
> Take all your stanky AWOOs down South, back to your own damn country! Have fun with them pupper cartels!





ResolutionBlaze said:


> GET OUT OF HERE GINZA



Fools! You’ll never catch me!


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOO 

i'm also joining


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 28, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Fools! You’ll never catch me!


Take your AWOOs back over the border where they came from!


theawakening said:


> AWOOOOOOOOO


You see? This is what happens when we open the borders! Won't someone PUH-LEAZE think of the children!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Lol! look at all these butthurt anti- awooers complaining. Get out of the stone age and come have some fun with the rest of us in the progressive world.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Take your AWOOs back over the border where they came from!
> 
> You see? This is what happens when we open the borders! Won't someone PUH-LEAZE think of the children!?


Won't someone *PUH-LEAZE* stop talking like a damned cartoon character? This is reality, not cartoon crap.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 28, 2018)

You guys might think i'm just playing around but do you guys even know what AWOOs lead to? You've never heard the stories?
My brother's ex-wife's, cousin's, dad's, boss', secretary's daughter AWOO'd _just once_ at a friend's house. You know what she did? She went totally nuts, yiffed her entire family and threw her baby in the microwave.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You guys might think i'm just playing around but do you guys even know what AWOOs lead to? You've never heard the stories?
> My brother's ex-wife's, cousin's, dad's, boss', secretary's daughter AWOO'd _just once_ at a friend's house. You know what she did? She went totally nuts, yiffed her entire family and threw her baby in the microwave.


I didn't see that, sorry. I've been living under a rock. Besides that, aren't those things considered rumors?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)




----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


gaming music alert


----------



## Ginza (May 28, 2018)




----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Ginza said:


>


Stop


----------



## Kumali (May 28, 2018)

(Stay with it til the end - he awoos pretty good at 3:10 and again at 3:52)


----------



## Saga (May 29, 2018)

See now this is the kind of stuff that makes me fear for future generations. All the kids listen to these days is awoo this, awoo that, it’s such a bad influence on young minds. It’s part of a grand plan to steer kids away from the light of Dog.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Saga said:


> See now this is the kind of stuff that makes me fear for future generations. All the kids listen to these days is awoo this, awoo that, it’s such a bad influence on young minds. It’s part of a grand plan to steer kids away from the light of Dog.


But kids will enjoy it.


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> The penalty for awoo should be spanking.



You've just convinced me to change my vote.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> You've just convinced me to change my vote.


"Naughty Skunk" should be your new name. <3


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

why are there always black furries


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> "Naughty Skunk" should be your new name. <3



Er...it has been said. Ever so rarely of course!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 30, 2018)

We must seize the means of Awoo, that way all can equally share! End the exploitation of the wolf class by the cateoise!


----------



## Paprika (May 30, 2018)

Awooooo!


----------



## Skychickens (May 31, 2018)

*dookdook* Sorry but if you inhibit the awoo I have scientific evidence that it would result in a mass 'splosion at some point. It would be like taking away a ferret's dook. And what kind of world would we be living in if a ferret had no dook to go along with the war dance?! 

For the revolution!

For the awoo!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2018)

What an awooful idea.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 4, 2018)

DO IT! Make your dreams come true. Just AWOOOOOO


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

*The Votes Say it All. *


*Democracy Has Spoken!*


*Awoo Shall Henceforth Be Legalized!*​


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2018)

Should I awoo now?


----------



## Dreva (Jun 5, 2018)

And me, from Eastboro Yiffer Church are dissenting the legalization of Awoo


----------



## modfox (Jun 5, 2018)

Dreva said:


> And me, from Eastboro Yiffer Church are dissenting the legalization of Awoo
> 
> View attachment 33568


OwO


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

The Anti-Awoo Filangists are seeking to undermine the will of the free peoples!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 6, 2018)

I say no awoo... mainly because it messes with my ability to navigate at night and hurts my delicate hearing! look at these ears! Your bombastic AWOO-ing is a threat to other species that aren't canine in nature! 

Whats next you crazy Awooing freaks!? Segregation!?  Do those who can't awoo get second class citizenship!? Have stars put on our lapels so you know we can't awoo and mock us before you round us up into camps!?

WHERE WILL THE MADNESS STOP!


----------



## Kumali (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 6, 2018)

Just as there are designated smoking rooms, there could be certain places where awoos are allowed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

Now I prefer awoo being illegal; it just felt naughtier that way. ;3


----------



## 134 (Jun 6, 2018)

LEGALIZE AWOO NOW! I think it is the oppression of all wolves if they are not allowed to awoo!


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 6, 2018)

I have one comment to add to this...

Awoooooo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Oh shit!! Oprah No Heishi is in da house!!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Aug 15, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> I have one comment to add to this...
> 
> Awoooooo


Awoo revolution!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 15, 2018)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You guys might think i'm just playing around but do you guys even know what AWOOs lead to? You've never heard the stories?
> My brother's ex-wife's, cousin's, dad's, boss', secretary's daughter AWOO'd _just once_ at a friend's house. You know what she did? She went totally nuts, yiffed her entire family and threw her baby in the microwave.


I don't think that was Awoo, that sounds more like Rabies.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 15, 2018)

So this isn't old enough to be a necro?


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 15, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> So this isn't old enough to be a necro?


This shit is hilarious!! Literally lmao at most of the posts here! We missed this the first time.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 15, 2018)

Awaken the inner Awoo for it is the Awoo is the call of freedom.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 15, 2018)

Sound the Bugling!


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Anon Raccoon (Aug 28, 2018)

who needs awoo0 anyway just make raccoon noises


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 28, 2018)

*Deer awoo*
Sure why not


----------



## PercyD (Aug 28, 2018)

ouo 
Keep it illegal as a means of trapping furry mobsters-


----------



## Filter (Aug 31, 2018)

awoo? 

awoo!



yus.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 31, 2018)

awoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 56709
awoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 56709


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Aug 31, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


>



You won.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Aug 31, 2018)

Jarren said:


> I'm all for it, so long as we outlaw dragon slaying.
> My life's got enough problems as is!



Here ya go!
A merry little melody from a wonderful duo o' Bards, titled "Do Virgins Taste Better?..."






Toodles!


----------

